# Parent consent for fitness test?



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

A buddy of mine said that anybody under 18 needs to have their parent there to sign something before taking the fitness test (reserve). Mine is on the 27th of June, and my mom is working, and can't come out. Should I reschedule? Thanks.


----------



## Schütze (20 Jun 2011)

You should have gotten a parent consent form from the CFRC, when you started your application for them to sign.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

Really? Because she did sign some stuff in the application package initially. But nothing that said she was giving permission for that specifically...


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2011)

If you are under 18, you require you parents consent before you can attempt the fitness test.  Neither my wife nor I could be there when my son attempted it last year, so he went the the base gym before hand and brought home the paper that needed to be signed and brought it with him the day of the test.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks for replying!   I live a two hour bus ride from the CFRC nearest to me, so I'd rather not have to go out there. I called the recruiter there, and he said that there was no reason for my mom to sign anything extra if she already signed what was in the application package. So i don't really know what to think...


----------



## Strike (20 Jun 2011)

You can also call the gym to see if they can e-mail the form to you.  Then just print it out, get it signed, and voila!


----------



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

Well, I'm  confused now. Because I called the recruiting centre and talked to a recruiter, and he didn't know what I was talking about. He said other than my initial application package, my parent didn't have to sign anything. But everyone I have talked to says this guy is wrong. I don't want to call him back and second guess him...


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2011)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm  confused now. Because *I called the recruiting centre and talked to a recruiter, and he didn't know what I was talking about*. He said other than my initial application package, my parent didn't have to sign anything. But everyone I have talked to says this guy is wrong. I don't want to call him back and second guess him...



Umm, maybe because you took your "buddy's" advice, instead of asking the recruiter?



			
				TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> *A buddy of mine* said that anybody under 18 needs to have their parent there to sign something before taking the fitness test (reserve). Mine is on the 27th of June, and my mom is working, and can't come out. Should I reschedule? Thanks.



The reply from the recruiter makes so much more sense.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

I know that the recruiter's answer is more reliable than a friends, but everyone on here seems to be saying the same thing. It is possible that the recruiter made a mistake, isn't it?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

Here's an idea :

- Show up to your PT test. If you don't have the right form, they wont let you do it. If there's no form needed, do the test. Then you'll know.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (20 Jun 2011)

haha I guess that's what's going to happen. It's just a shame to have to bus two hours in and two hours back if I can't do the test. But I guess that what I'll do.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

I'm not saying thats what you should do....just that it's an option.


----------



## Strike (20 Jun 2011)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> haha I guess that's what's going to happen. It's just a shame to have to bus two hours in and two hours back if I can't do the test. But I guess that what I'll do.



Then call the gym.  They may have their own way of doing things that the recruiting centre isn't aware of.  It certainly wouldn't be the first time that the left hand doesn't talk to the right.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (21 Jun 2011)

Okay. I don't actually know how to reach them. Should I just call the recruiting centre and ask for an extension or something?


----------



## snowball17 (21 Jun 2011)

I worked as a file manager at the recruiting centre for a short bit, handling reserve files. There is a consent form for parents to sign which gives permission for anyone under the age 
of 18 to do the fitness test. I think I even recall the paper was pink in colour. Sometimes it was part of the package when you apply, but I do know that you need to bring that 
piece of paper signed to the fitness test, or have one of your parents present to sign consent or you will not be able to do the test and you will have to reschedule it.

Depending on how booked the gym is for PT tests, you may be put on the back burner and may have to wait a period of time before it can be taken again.
With the number of trades being closed, and positions being limited you might not want to take your chances, because if you have to reschedule it, you might have to wait 
again for another offer, and there is no telling how long that might be!


----------



## TheBeatles193 (21 Jun 2011)

Oh okay. So for sure there is something that needs to be signed. I doubt my parent can get work off to come in with me, but you're right. It wouldn't be ideal to reschedule either. Hmm.... :-\
Thanks for your help!


----------

